# Anyone have a B3030 yet?



## rpeter (Oct 24, 2004)

My dealer said if I order a B3030 it would be June before I get it. Has any one put in an order for or have a promised delivery date on a B3030. Just seemed like 3 and1/2 months was a long lead time.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to say welcome to tractorforum.com and glad to see you here. :cheers: I do have to agree with you that 3 and half months is a long time for the tractor. I do have a few questions for you, You are looking at a 30 hp tractor and have you look at other name brands? For instance Case, the green machines, and any others I just cannot think of right now. Have you checked other Kubota dealers and see what type of lead time they have? I just think that if this dealer wanted you business that I would think that he would be busting down all the barriers to get that tractor ina couple weeks to a month.


----------



## rpeter (Oct 24, 2004)

*Good Questions Michael*

Some good questions Michael!

We are planting about 10 acres of new seedling trees on the 22 acres of land that we bought last summer. One of the main “regular” jobs for the tractor will be “bush hogging” in around and under those trees for about 10 years until they create enough of a cover to take care of themselves. The property also has a 6 acre pond with a dam that will need to be “bush hogged. Then there is 2-3 acres of marshy wet lands that I will need to traverse on occasion. 

Mostly because of the compaction that a heavy tractor will cause in the area around/under the trees and being able to fit under them as they grow, I feel I need a smaller certainly lighter tractor. The 30 hp B3030 is the smallest lightest tractor in its class. Yet it delivers 24 hp at the PTO so I should not have any problem running a 5’ wide cutter/shredder.

I have not had a chance to check other dealers yet. This dealer is a large dealer that has a territory that covers a several state area and has an excellent reputation on the tractor forums. (No, I am NOT talking about anyone from North Carolina.) Since this dealer was so large I thought they would have a good shot at getting the new tractors first.

Remember this is a new tractor model, yet I was shocked because I thought I read other posts where people were saying they were going to get their 3030’s in March!


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

Well, I am thinking that for the money new tractors go for that a dealer would see how fast he could get a tractor that you want, I realize that the B3030 is a new model and would be excellent for the uses that you intend for it. What other options are you going to get for it (FEL, box blades) besides the brush cutter? I still think that the dealer is not being really trying to hard to get what you want. Have you check into the New Hollands? I think thaty are also impressive machines and you might find something just as good. I have a 25 year old Kubota L185 but I am not partial to any other brands.


----------



## bikernut (Dec 30, 2005)

*3030*

My son took delivery of a 3030BHS in Aug of last year and so far it has been okay except for a fluid leak in the steering and the selling dealer had a tech come right out and repair. Haven't used it much except to move some gravel, snow banks and pull the york rake. The AC is nice on a hot day pulling the rake and the heater was nice the one time I used it to scrape my driveway of ice


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

rpeter,
There may be other reasons that contribute to this problem!
1. It has in some markets become a #1 seller!
2. Your dealer may have a flooring problem with Kubota!
3. He maybe trying to change his inventory mix!
4. Other dealers may have gotten the "jump" on forseeing the market change and in turn be ahead of him in standing orders!!

Good luck in any event!! It's a fine machine for your needs!!


----------

